# Sweet ride



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice bike:










http://www.asphaltandrubber.com/news/spy-shot-2010-motoczysz-e1pc-at-the-isle-of-man/


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

this is the coolest bike i have seen sofar...

THUMBS UP...


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ya, it's hard to find something bad to say about that.

But I still like my chopper.
Keith


----------

